# critique this 2008 filly potential buy



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am looking into this filly and I asked for more pictures of her. She is a 2008 filly. The picture was taken last month. 
Her bloodlines include ima cool skip.
She is double registered AQHA and APHA 
they are asking 1700 for her.
WHat do you think of her? Do you think she is worth the asking price?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is her equine ad

Chestnut Mare Halter Quarter Horse for Sale in Houston, Texas | Buy This Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to head out and feed the horses so i can't make a full post, but there is one thing i saw that made the red flags go up, and its that she is HTPP N/H x_x!

She is built beautifully, but the N/H worries me like you wouldn't believe.

How is she double registered? The white on the back leg is above the paint line?

Again, i'll take a better look when i get back from feeding and training and all that.. but beware the N/H. This could lead to some serious grief and vet bills for you down the road! =)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

She is quite down hill, but as she growns she'll even out(mabey not all the way, but quite a lot.) On the back, her fetlockl looks swollen. And I've got to say...I think she is worth the asking price. She is just fricken gorgeous!!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know much about critiquing a horse without seeing it being ridden... but in my opinion she is gorgeous, and for being so young I think she has a pretty good conformation. 

Yes she is quite downhill if you pay attention to her withers and top of hindquarters (croup). But the way shes standing (to me), doesnt really show her being very downhill. I think shell even out a little more as she matures and gets older.

Her price is a little steep... have you checked her out in person yet?


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

She's not actually that downhill, which is surprising in a QH. If you look at where her hocks are compared to her knees, she's almost level - which is a good indication that as she grows, she'll probably end up equal and level 

Her neck is a bit on the short side and appears to tie in a bit straight (that could be though because no withers have developed yet, so it looks a bit odd)

She's got the nice QH butt with a decent loin connection.

If she is in fact N/H, that's a huge concern, and something you might want to research before you invest in her.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

What does N/H mean? Never handled? ummm... lol
Also her shoulder is quite upright. You want it to be more sloping. 

Her face is so cute!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

N/H means she is a carrier of the HYPP Disease, not Not Handled (good inferencing though!!)

N/N - Not a Carrier for HYPP
N/H - Carries the HYPP disease (though it may lie dormant and not be obvious)
H/H - HYPP infected horse

"Hyperkalemic periodic paralysis (HYPP) is an inherited disease of the muscle which is caused by a genetic defect. In the muscle of affected horses, a point mutation exists in the sodium channel gene and is passed on to offspring."

Source: Horse HYPP
UC Davis Veterinary Website

Isn't HYPP what Vidaloco lost her horse, Fancy to?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/fancys-story-3394/

HYPP was believed to be stemmed from an AQHA Stud named "Impressive". A HYPP positive horse (H/H) and even an HYPP carrier (N/H) Will develop a BEAUTIFUL physique at a young age without much work from the handler. They always had an edge in the show ring because of this. Some N/H horses are really easy to tell apart because when they are just days old they are WAY too muscled.. like, there is no way they could have formed that much comprehenzive muscle in the first few days of life. These H/H and N/H horses kept winning in the show ring so more and more people started breeding them, then suddenly these horses started having seizures and dying.. so they found out about the disease.

AQHA and APHA (i believe) no longer recognizes and registered a H/H horse. I believe in the last few years they are trying to put a ban through to not allow old registered H/H horses, and current N/H horses to show alongside N/N horses (its literally just not fair to show a carrier with a healthy horse.. the carrier more often than not wins because of the muscle tone and whatnot). You can still register a N/H horse, but im not sure if your allowed to breed it (?) or you have to breed to a non carrier in order to have the baby be registered (?) again, thats all up to speculation.. i just heard this talked about in my local Horsemans Council. It would make sense if they did that though. People who have non carrier work so hard to put honest muscle mass on their horses, only to lose to one that is diseased.

I would not purchase this horse unless she -really- cheap. I could find a better, non diseased mare for the price of 1,700 (especially in this horse-over-populated-world).

Its a shame too, because she is REALLY beautiful, but you'll need to watch what you feed her like a hawk, and have to accept the fact that she may die very suddenly at a young age.

Google some images of H/H and other N/H horses and look at the difference between the N/N horses and some of the N/H. I would post some pictures here, but they aren't my horses to post  dont want to step on any toes! =)


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Gosh, she's very well grown for a 2008 filly. 

Forgive me for my ignorance, and apologies for semi-hijacking the thread, but does that mean she's likely to suffer from HYPP later in life, or just that there's a chance she'll pass it on to her offspring (so can't be bred from)?


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Jenna said:


> Gosh, she's very well grown for a 2008 filly.
> 
> Forgive me for my ignorance, and apologies for semi-hijacking the thread, but does that mean she's likely to suffer from HYPP later in life, or just that there's a chance she'll pass it on to her offspring (so can't be bred from)?


I think she is well grown because the HYPP isn't dormant in her =/ (Judging by how well toned she is for the owners saying they don't have the time to show her in Halter. I could be completely wrong though, they could have trotted her our every day and sweated her out and all that jazz.. im just speaking from my personal experience).

HYPP N/H horses are both Carriers of the disease and can pass it onto their offspring (the test will determine if the baby is a carrier or not). And N/H horses are also have a chance of dying from the disease if they arent properly taken care of. A positive H/H horse -will- pass the disease onto the offspring, and will most definately die of the disease if they arent properly cared for.

As i said though, N/H horses can die of their disease if they arent properly cared for. There is a chance the Disease is more dormant, but you're better off playing it safe and giving them the special diet to ensure they don't die from the HYPP =/

And i don;t consider it Hijacking, its still on topic critique of this Filly, LOL! I'd want this input if I posted this thread =) Rather than spending 1,700 dollars and ending up with a dead horse =/!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah, thank you Skippy!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know she is N/H but she is not symptomatic. I have had a N/H before and I know how to take care of them. Thanks everyone for their crituqing
I am just looking into her. I am stil a little concerned by the N/H though the last mare that I had that was N/H was a hot head! I dont know if that was because she was N/H or if that was just her. I just thought I would throw her out there and see what people think. I Really want a colored filly but I also liked her.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

For 1,700 im sure you could find an awesome little colored filly! =) At least you are aware she is N/H and know how to care for a N/H horse. Personally, if i spend 1,000 + for a horse, i want as little hiccups as possible =) But thats totally just me! =)

Best of luck!! I myself am a sucker for a Paint horse <3!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

She is defiantly a cute filly no questions there. However, for 1700 you can find a lot of nice babies with color that are not N/H. The market is so weak right now that really nice horses are going for cheap left and right. I would search around more, but that is just me. Good luck either way with whatever you end up doing!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Skippy! That was exremely helpful!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I do agree about N/H though - sounds little scary. I'd do more research before buying her (and would never breed her for sure).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even completely discounting the N/H, her feet are way too small, her neck is short and too thick, and something about her back fetlocks/feet really bothers me. Her fetlocks do look swollen and her feet on the hind are just ridiculously small. Her hocks look too straight and she may be a bit over at the knee. Me personally, I think you would be paying 1700 for a pretty good set of papers and not much else. And that is kinda pointless if you can't breed her. I would keep looking elsewhere.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that is a really good looking baby. The asking price is unbelieveably cheap for the conformation that he has and for what he will have in the future. What do you plan on doing with him? He is built like a running horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I believe as of 2010 AQHA will not register N/H horses. 

I would not take on the horse. I've witnessed the attacks. Heart wrenching. (and it was not my horse)


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

If you want a mare you can eventually breed, 100% pass this horse up. HYPP Needs to be gone; all it takes is responsible breeders. To have horses still dying from this is ridiculous. At my university, we had an 'unsymptomatic' mare standing in the aisle one night--she had a seizure and died right in front of us.

If you want to eventually ride this filly, pass her up. She has those 'halter quirks' that will make her pretty poor at showing, mainly a higher neck and the short, upright pasterns in her back feet. She also has a steep shoulder.

If you want to halter this filly seriously, I would also pass her up. Her neck doesn't tie in all that well at the bottom, and it's a little thick and short for a filly so you'll be in a world of neck sweats. She DOES have a very attractive head, but the shoulder is what is going to do your most harm--judges are going to be looking for a nice shoulder line, and no amount of muscle is going to make that better.

I do like her--don't get me wrong--but if you want a horse that's sound when it's older, or a very competitive halter horse, I'd look elsewhere. If you want something you can just ride around on... well, you can get them a lot cheaper.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Without looking at the ad at all I like her. I really like her head (very feminine) and her neck has an attractive shape. Although her ears are slightly big. Mutton wither and her shoulder angle is slightly steep, but I like the size of them. She has decent depth of chest. She is pretty over the knee and he back legs look slightly posty. I can't actually see her hooves, but they seem to be of decent size. He pasterns has more slope in the front then the backs (which are a little upright). She is downhill, but not nearly as much as she could be. He hocks are only slightly higher than her knees. I like the length of her back.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Those back legs would be cause for me to walk away and look elsewhere even is she wasn't N/H.


----------

